# Proud 1st time HomeOwner! Project Thread!



## Firefighter3244 (Feb 21, 2011)

Hey guys, So I just closed on my first home yesterday!

I'm so excited, I've been surfing this forum for awhile now and I'm glad I can finally make my own project thread! There are def going to be many projects for years to come! 

Here are the details! Stay tuned, I'm sitting in an airport waiting for my plane so I thought perfect time to make this thread.

Details on Home:

1938
2,600 Sq Ft Main floor - Not Included are Full unfinished Basement and Unfinished Attic
7/10th's of an Acre
3Bed, 2Full bath
9 Total Rooms
10ft Ceilings
OG Refinished HardWood ThroughOut 
2 Full WoodBurning Fireplaces
Paved Drive
2Car Carport 
Historic Downtown Columbia, TN

Home is 1.2 Miles from work, I'll be Bicycling round trip 

I did have an hour or so after closing before I had to leave and I was able to do a few things.

I began ripping off the Ivy from everywhere, and cut up the Bushes from infront of the porch and trimmed up two trees on the side of the house. 

I also Sprayed some "Bush Killer" on the rest of the Ivy and flower beds that I wasn't able to get to. I'm hoping it will aid when I get back in removing the rest of the ivy and everything from the brick/yard. So we'll see.

I'll have pictures uploaded tonight!


Pictures from a month ago, so the outsides a lil cleaned up


Front/right side


----------



## rossfingal (Mar 20, 2011)

Congrats on your house!! 
Remember - it's not a job - it's an endeavor of love!
(Home is where the heart is!)
Good luck!

rossfingal


----------



## Blondesense (Sep 23, 2008)

How exciting!

Welcome!


----------



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

Nice to see you finally took the plunge. Is it one of the ones you posted about previously?


----------



## shumakerscott (Jan 11, 2008)

Bring on the pictures:thumbup:. dorf dude...


----------



## mickey cassiba (Mar 17, 2011)

That's pretty country there...Congratulations.


----------



## Lisa C (Mar 5, 2011)

Sounds excellent! Where are the pictures?
Congrats on your new home!


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

Congratulations!! I like your enthusiasm. Your new neighbors will be glad to have someone living there who will be making the yard look nice.


----------



## Firefighter3244 (Feb 21, 2011)

Intr pics

Main Living Room

















Dining Room


----------



## Firefighter3244 (Feb 21, 2011)

Second Living Room. ( Remember, back in the 30's homes had formal and non-formal rooms)

















um... Idk Non-Formal Dining room.... lol. 









Laundry Room: OG sink with updated plumbing/fixtures, Coral Blue Granite Counter top and window slab


































Kitchen:


----------



## Firefighter3244 (Feb 21, 2011)

Bathroom #2 (Top opening glass goes to Laundry room)

















Bathroom #1 (Next to kitchen, Shower/toilet behind the door)









Hallway #2









Bedroom









Bedroom









And third Bedroom









And Part of the basement









No pics of attic yet. It's def a good 600 sq ft. though. Unfinished.... Hmmm.... Theater room!


----------



## cgoll (Apr 23, 2008)

Wow! Very nice and unique home. Best of luck.

That basement picture brought back a flood of memories of my grandparent's basement that used to terrify me when I was 6 or 7 years old!


----------



## Allspirited (Apr 29, 2011)

*Wow~ nice house! Marry me?!! Lol~ joking. Happy for you!*

:thumbsup:


Firefighter3244 said:


> Hey guys, So I just closed on my first home yesterday!
> 
> I'm so excited, I've been surfing this forum for awhile now and I'm glad I can finally make my own project thread! There are def going to be many projects for years to come!
> 
> ...


----------



## Ironlight (Apr 13, 2011)

That's not a living room, that's a ballroom. 

House looks to be in great shape overall with a lot of original details. Should be huge fun to work on. 

Regarding the outside, the best piece of advice I ever received before we moved into our first house was to not touch any of the plantings or do any landscaping until you have been there a year. The reason is that every season brings a new experience in the home with new plants coming up. If you plow ahead and make changes you may well remove/destroy a very lovely aspect of the house that you're not even aware of, or even create a problem that you could have avoided.


----------



## Firefighter3244 (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks guys,
Yeah I'm not touching all of it. But def no choice, Ivy has go to go as well as trimming up other things. And Def some things that have to be removed.

Just got back in town, I flew out the day after closing. So hoping to make some progress soon.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Beautiful home! There's not much I'd be wanting to change, it looks to be quite well maintained.

DM


----------



## littlecleo (Sep 11, 2008)

I like it! I really like the architecture, and details in construction that you see in houses built during the 30's.


----------



## Dinggus (Jul 22, 2010)

If I had a house like that, I'd be a proud 1st time home owner as well. My house being 1400sq ft, hard to make it looks really good.


----------

